# Disque dur externe de Freebox HD comme point central du reseau avec 2 macbooks



## titub (12 Juin 2007)

Salut,

est-il possible de se servir du disque dur externe relié en USB à la Freebox HD pour y mettre les MP3 et photos et les faire gérer par iPhoto et iTunes par 2 macbooks en wifi ?
Merci


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (12 Juin 2007)

A ma connaissance, non, car on se connecte &#224; la freebox HD en FTP et qu'il n'est pas possible pour iTunes d'y r&#233;cup&#233;rer les mp3 stock&#233;s. Pareil pour iPhoto... 

Par contre, cela peut servir pour un faire un espace tampon entre deux machines... 

Ce que j'aimerai bien, pour ma part, c'est de pouvoir y acc&#233;der depuis l'ext&#233;rieur (au disque de la freebox) mais d'apr&#232;s mes recherche, il faut un ordinateur allum&#233; en permanence... Aucun int&#233;r&#234;t alors... :rateau::rateau:


----------

